# At the horse show today :)



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

At the A rated horse show today i got a 2nd in a over fences class with my new horse and the person who got 1st is consdiered a proffesional....so im realllllyyy happy with the results!!!!!!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow, impressive.... Sorry, this is odd, but aren't you like under 18? That's SUPER impressive.... i think you're younger than me, and you would kick my butt in a show!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

AWESOME!!! Congrats!!! We're leaving at the crack of dawn Tuesday for a show for 2 weeks! I'm thinking the main horse I'm showing probably won't do as well as your horse.  We'll see!


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

yeah im 13...under 18 a junior  and thanks everyone


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

WOW! I'll be looking for you in the Pro's later on


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

hahaha thanks


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Sounds pretty good!
congrats!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That's awesome, congrats!!!  Glad you had a nice show.


----------

